# Train Mountain



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Found a show the other day on RFD channel called "Trains and Locomotives". This particular installment was about Train Mountain, which is in southern Oregon near the town of Chiloquin. It is a 2500-acre model train park...the kind you ride on, and they have 36 miles of track!!!!

Every 3 years they have what they call their triennial meet, where train owners come from around the world, with their trains!! The next one is in June 2015. This would be a fantastically fun thing to attend!

Here's the link to their site: http://www.trainmountain.org


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I love that channel, that show runs Mondays twice, I usually catch the 4 am show as I work during the first. Another great show on Thursdays is I Love Toy Trains, again twice, me catching the 2 am show usually. Not to mention a few other good shows, Hee Haw anyone?

Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool. :smilie_daumenpos:

To far for me to go.


How big are your toys? :thumbsup:
Insert the video,


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Kwikster said:


> I love that channel, that show runs Mondays twice, I usually catch the 4 am show as I work during the first. Another great show on Thursdays is I Love Toy Trains, again twice, me catching the 2 am show usually. Not to mention a few other good shows, Hee Haw anyone?
> 
> Carl


I have seen the Monday show it's cool. never seen the Thursday show . do they show peoples layouts? what is it about?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I Love Toy Trains is about Lionel, America Flyer, and other O-gauge trains and their owners. Yes, they show layouts, operating cars and accessories, talk with the owners, and give some history on the various pieces. Cool show.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Toy Trains, run many different ways. Sometimes it's layouts, along with the owner and their story showing their collection including prized pieces. Sometimes, it covers newer products, especially Lionel. Frequently they run a series called "Lionel Nation". You can get some good ideas there. 

Not long back ILTT showed Frank Sinatras layout, which was quite impressive. I know there was a caboose in the yard, not sure if the trains were inside it.

http://www.mendorailhistory.org/blog/?attachment_id=3208

Carl


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've seen videos of how they run the steam engines for those, fascinating stuff. They run on coal and water, just like the originals with a working water tender and you have to scoop the coal and tend the fire.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

What is rfd channel. Would be cool if i can see these shows here in ny


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's the link: http://www.rfdtv.com/

Have to check with your cable/satellite provider to see if they carry it. 

Carl


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Awesome model train park, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

there is a live steam park in NJ. I'll see if i can find the link.

https://www.google.com/search?q=liv...UHanksATBjYDQDA&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1152&bih=742

some more;
http://www.railserve.com/Models/Live_Steam/Clubs/North_America/

http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/steam/steammfr.htm

this is the google search: https://www.google.com/search?q=liv...fficial&client=firefox-a&channel=np&source=hp


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

only found out about this place last year. and i kinda grew up just to the south in K falls.
my grand parents lived there. so i spent many a summer with nothing to do but get into trouble.

if only i had known.



.


----------

